# Adding CO2 to hard water = happier fish?



## frothhelmet (9 Dec 2013)

If you have hard water and use CO2 to decrease pH for fish used to soft/acid water is this an improvement to their environment?


----------



## darren636 (9 Dec 2013)

Absolutely not. .   been there. . Softer water is what they need.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Dec 2013)

You'll need to inject more, the harder the water is. Depending how hard, could be lethal to livestock.

You'd be best to purchase RO water or an RO machine.


----------



## darren636 (9 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> You'll need to inject more, the harder the water is. Depending how hard, could be lethal to livestock.
> 
> You'd be best to purchase RO water or an RO machine.


 . .  but any amount of co2 will not soften the water, it just compounds the issue.  . Water courses in nature vary in ph throughout the day anyway


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> . .  but any amount of co2 will not soften the water, it just compounds the issue.  . Water courses in nature vary in ph throughout the day anyway



Yeah, it won't soften, but will lower ph, if only very slightly. 
Which is why I advised to go RO route, as the softer water is better all round.
Better fish health (in soft water species of course), better plant growth apparently, less Co2 required to reach optimal levels, so less refills, no scum marks around the rim.


----------



## darren636 (9 Dec 2013)

T


Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yeah, it won't soften, but will lower ph, if only very slightly.
> Which is why I advised to go RO route, as the softer water is better all round.
> Better fish health (in soft water species of course), better plant growth apparently, less Co2 required to reach optimal levels, so less refills, no scum marks around the rim.


 totally agree.  Plus you get much more natural behaviour, such as courtship dancing, reproduction and a much happier longer life.


----------



## Michael W (9 Dec 2013)

As above if you have hard water you can consider investing in RO machine for the long term. You can also consider using leaf litter and alder cones in the meantime. They will soften the water and reduce the PH, you will not see instant results if you just throw them in. You can boil the leaf litter and cones and wait for the "tea" to cool and pour it in your tank. However, the downside to boiling and pouring is that the sudden change in water parameters could affect the fish. Therefore, I suggest just throwing the leaf litter and cones in the tank and let it gradually change the parameters.

Alternatively you can buy peat balls from Tyne Valley Aquatics on Ebay or phone up and order some. They work the same as alder cones and leaf litter, throw it in your tank give it a good 'ol squeeze and there you go. You can leave the ball in there and it will gradually soften and lower ph too. 

Note that using any of the methods I've listed but RO will/can cause the water to be stained in a tea colour, I see this as a plus as it can really bring out the fishes' colours.


----------

